# BC camping and skiing at Lefthand



## bdraughon (May 23, 2008)

i've camped there a lot during the summer/fall. i would say the trees are really tight between lefthand and brainard. i got lost in there bushwacking for a couple of hours. i've been wondering about riding the top ridge for a couple of years. it could be fun


----------

